# Wednesday...Oyster Time!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Great weather...we'll be there a little early than I usually am...shootin for 4 pm.

Gilligans Tiki Bar by the pool behind the Hampton Inn on Pcola Beach. Kids are welcome. Can't beat free raw oysters and dollar off draft for forum members!

I know the usual suspects will be there


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

we do greatly appreciate all that you do !!!!!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

dang, how did I miss this?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Rob, you weren't talking about me where ya? It's LoupGarou on here that runs the hotels and put this together a couple years ago. 
I just post it cuz I like seein a bunch of friendly faces up there!

Every wednesday if it's not raining! great crowd last night!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

How about this Wednesday 10/19/11 is it on


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

should be.....typically is.. all except fro last week due to deluna fest.... should have oysters tomarrow


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Is this every Wednesday? I love oysters.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

yes its usually every wednesday... except when it is super super super cold out...


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

last one of the year this wednesday!?? ill be there


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

PorknBeans said:


> last one of the year this wednesday!?? ill be there


*Nope, Not the Last One. *

*Just communicated with LoupGarou, he is going to keep it going past this week, for a period of time.*

*It will be at Lattitudes Tiki Hut, on Property at the Hilton Garden I**nn, Pensacola Beach, Pool side and Gulf View.*


*But that does not mean you should not come out tomorrow.*
*Been awhile Buddy.*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*~Bumpty Bump~Bumpty Bump~Bumpty Bump~Bumpty Bump~Bumpty Bump~Bumpty Bump~Bumpty Bump~Bumpty Bump*


----------

